# Does lemon juice get rid of freckles?



## davidgomes (Sep 19, 2011)

can this be done within 2-3 years?A girl want to ask this ques that she want to make them much lighter than they are but not completely gone because then she would feel like a part of her is missing (she had themm all her life due to her grandma not reaplying suncream when she was little) 

She is a friend of mine and 18


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Sep 25, 2011)

It is totally an old wives' tale that freckles appear because of sun exposure! I've had them practically since birth, and never went outside without sunscreen.  And its really strange, because I have dark brown hair.  But back to your problem

I just found a video on youtube called "The Lemon Trick".  It was posted by kandeejohnson, and I have been using it for the past week.  So far, I haven't seen any results.  But, I still think its worth a shot. 

Hope this helped! Let me know if it worked for your friend


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 25, 2011)

Kandee Johnson... well let's just say most of her videos are more entertaining than factual. Example, the eye makeup remover made of witch hazel... that's a BIG NO NO. Witch hazel bottles clearly state on the label DO NOT USE NEAR EYES yet she highly recommends it for use ON the eyes. That lemon trick... lemon juice can help clear up some types of skin conditions since it's an acid however it's not going to get rid of freckles or brown spots. There are some products on the market that can help break down the pigment that makes up skin coloring - even freckles - but there are side effects.

If the freckles are a result due to skin damage from the sun then the only thing to do is see a dermatologist and see what she or he recommends. Frankly I think freckles are cute but if she's worried about skin damage then definitely see a doctor.


----------



## Shaylynn (Sep 28, 2011)

It will fade them a little bit, but it will not get rid of them. I use lemon juice daily to help with my acne.


----------



## larrybrown06 (Sep 28, 2011)

It will fade them a little bit, but it will not get rid of them.


----------



## beautyproff (Sep 29, 2011)

In short no, you can try whitening agents like lemon, yogurt, papaya on your skin to lighten it but it will only make it less noticeable!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 2, 2011)

The bottles of witch hazel I've purchased don't say that.  Some DR sites do not reference not putting witch hazel on eyes as being dangerous either when they address people's practices of putting witch hazel on eyes to help with puffiness. 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kandee Johnson... well let's just say most of her videos are more entertaining than factual. Example, the eye makeup remover made of witch hazel... that's a BIG NO NO. Witch hazel bottles clearly state on the label DO NOT USE NEAR EYES yet she highly recommends it for use ON the eyes. That lemon trick... lemon juice can help clear up some types of skin conditions since it's an acid however it's not going to get rid of freckles or brown spots. There are some products on the market that can help break down the pigment that makes up skin coloring - even freckles - but there are side effects.
> 
> If the freckles are a result due to skin damage from the sun then the only thing to do is see a dermatologist and see what she or he recommends. Frankly I think freckles are cute but if she's worried about skin damage then definitely see a doctor.


----------



## spittingpink (Oct 2, 2011)

I dont know why you would want to get rid of freckles, I love mine!

I spend most of my days trying to find a make up solution that gives good coverage but not cover them up! its practically impossible so you friend can just cover them up!


----------



## mirjam72 (Oct 3, 2011)

while some skin lightening creams are effective like Olay, NeuCell, Garnier, etc., yes, lemon juice is likewise the most common and effective natural remedy for freckles and other skin discoloration.


----------

